# All warning lights on dashboard turned on. What could be the issue?



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a 2013 CC with 40k miles. Last night while driving home all of the dash warning lights came on (power steering/abs/engine/etc..) The car seems to be driving find and everything functions normally. I found a similar thread where they disconnected the battery and everything reset, but this did not work for me. 

What could be causing this? And how much is this going to hurt my wallet? Should I got to VW or a private shop?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Xaero said:


> I have a 2013 CC with 40k miles. Last night while driving home all of the dash warning lights came on (power steering/abs/engine/etc..) The car seems to be driving find and everything functions normally. I found a similar thread where they disconnected the battery and everything reset, but this did not work for me.
> 
> What could be causing this? And how much is this going to hurt my wallet? Should I got to VW or a private shop?


All warning lights came on? Literally? Aside from a huge electrical system short or failure I can't think of a single fault that would cause multiple system warning lights to come one (steering system doesn't effect the engine, brakes don't effect the steering, etc.)

Your car is still under warranty, take it to a VW Dealer.


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

flipflp said:


> All warning lights came on? Literally? Aside from a huge electrical system short or failure I can't think of a single fault that would cause multiple system warning lights to come one (steering system doesn't effect the engine, brakes don't effect the steering, etc.)
> 
> Your car is still under warranty, take it to a VW Dealer.


Just my unprofessional opinion, my 2014 had the same thing happen and it turned out to be linked to the rear left wheel speed sensor, the dealership claimed the wheel bearing was going bad causing the sensor to go into fits causing the electronics to get confused. once replaced everything was fine, it only had about 5,000 miles on it. If you can find someone with VCDS and check the codes. 

Just my two cents, if its just the sensor it won't cost you much, bearing and sensor about $380 but like flipflp said if its under warranty then you have no worries.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

flipflp said:


> All warning lights came on? Literally? Aside from a huge electrical system short or failure I can't think of a single fault that would cause multiple system warning lights to come one (steering system doesn't effect the engine, brakes don't effect the steering, etc.)
> 
> Your car is still under warranty, take it to a VW Dealer.


Unless he's CPO, he's not under warranty- it's a 3/36....


----------



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

under-pressure said:


> Unless he's CPO, he's not under warranty- it's a 3/36....



Yeah I am definitely no longer under warranty.


----------



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

flipflp said:


> All warning lights came on? Literally? Aside from a huge electrical system short or failure I can't think of a single fault that would cause multiple system warning lights to come one (steering system doesn't effect the engine, brakes don't effect the steering, etc.)
> 
> Your car is still under warranty, take it to a VW Dealer.


Yes, they all came on at the same time while I was driving. A bunch of warnings flashed on the dashboard screen. I was worried an pulled over and checked everything out, but all seems OK other than the warning lights.


----------



## vwcc2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just has similar problem abs/airbag/steering light turned on mine turn out to be a bad rear wheel hub assembly best way to test all speed sensors with vag com if one speed sensor is jumping
all over the chart that is your problem


----------



## jcoll (May 13, 2015)

I had this same issue on my 06 3.6 Passat, the dash lit up like an x-mas tree, eventually going in to limp mode, turned out to be a bad connection to the battery.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

As many posters noted, you really need to scan the DTCs using VCDS (old name: VAGcom). You can buy it directly from *http://www.ross-tech.com/* for $250 or find someone who has it (including indy mechanics specializing in Audi/VW). If you are located in the Northeast corridor or Western Pennsylvania IM me, perhpas we can arrange to meet and I can scan it for you.


----------



## MomoCC (Jun 23, 2015)

I had the exact same thing happen on my '13 CC just last month. As one post noted, it turned out to be a bad ABS sensor in the rear right. It cost me approximately 300 to have it replaced at the dealer but you could get it done for less if you go to a good shop as the part itself is not expensive. Coincidentally enough, 3 weeks later and a couple of hours after my lease return inspection those same lights came back. This time I had a VCDS and new what to look for, went straight to the ABS module and sure enough, this time the left rear wheel was registering errors. Like you said the car drove normally but all those lights were lit including the adaptive headlight malfunction message came on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MomoCC (Jun 23, 2015)

just an FYI, I had 38700 miles on that car so similar milage to yours.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Momo, that's very interesting: I woner if you could post the actual message(s) from VCDS? it would be of great help to the community.


----------



## MomoCC (Jun 23, 2015)

I will do my best to post it tomorrow. I saved the first scan when the lights came on, I had no clue what the issue was or had any idea what I was looking at in the scan results (first time using VCDS), but I did not save the second one as it was the day before I turned the car in to VW, I just wanted it out of my hands.


----------



## MomoCC (Jun 23, 2015)

Motorista, I actually found both scan logs but I didn't know I had to have the file hosted in order to post it. I would be happy to email them to you if you already have the ability to post them. I am still new to the forum


----------



## Efim Armand (Aug 2, 2017)

I had the same problem with the warning lights (steering, parking, airbag, headlight sensor, ABS), after scanning my car with VAG-COM it turned out that there is an issue with rear left ABS speed sensor. Replaced it at repairs shop and all the lights turned off. The problem was solved.
So ABS sensor was causing a set of errors.


----------



## tymaxboy (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a 2010 CC and this happens to me every so often and then goes away on it's own. Usually but cruise control won't work. But lately I noticed that my clock keeps resetting and my windows open like it does when you are grabbing the handle


----------



## VVivid (Jun 6, 2019)

*costly repair*

I have had to replace the sensor in the wheel for the ABS before. About $300. I thought that was pricey - I was wrong.

Now I have almost the same problem - my car lights up like a Christmas tree. I have tried to turn it off and have it reset, or I drive a block and turn it off and on to reset.

Well when I took it in to fix the shade for the moon roof - clips broke ($1300.00). I was told the warning lights going on is a very pricey item - $1900,00 to buy from the dealer and 4 hours install. I heard Hydro control assembly...modular... I don't know I am girl. I didn't get much details as I was in complete shock on how to pay for all of this. With tax, when I pick it up next week it will be $4400.00

Hydro means water... that I know... I also know that this is a good shop and have always been cheaper than the dealership - except for their $109 oil changes. I usually use a coupon and get it at the dealer for $80.

I have a 2012 Tiguan with 109K miles.
So sad, I have spent a ton of money on this car. So much so I think it should of disappeared with the lemon law. You name it, I have probably replaced it or had it fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2018)

I have 2000 Volkswagen GTI that had the same problem all the dash lights lit up every time something happened with the battery it turns out that there's a casing on top of the battery that has fuses in it behind that is a plug-in the plug was not connected correctly it was it was coming out and so I plugged it in the lights went off but the casing is broken for it so every time something happens with the battery I got to make sure that the plug stays in because if it doesn't all my lights on the dash come on good luck


----------



## Madmax13131 (Apr 18, 2020)

I've had the same problem with my 2014 tdi passat...3 times! It's CPO so I took it to the dealer. They told it was 3 speed sensors that went bad but now I'm wondering if could be a faulty ABS module since I've read in other threads that it also lights up a bunch of warning lights in the dashboard. They told me the sensors went bad because the car was sitting in a lot for 2 years due to dieselgate. Any chance they are so incompetent as to not detect a faulty ABS module? Or any special interest a dealership can have in not changing it? I understand CPO repairs are paid by the manufacturer not the dealer. I'm just sceptical, since there there is no way I can check it by myself. By the way I made the dealership refund the 900$ dealer's fees since all 3 problems occurred within 45 days of purchase I was pissed I had to return so often.


----------



## kaajaa (Apr 13, 2021)

I just found this thread. Bought a 2015 Jetta with 53,000 on it. About a mo after getting it the check engine light came on. I had just put gas in & was told I probably didn’t put the cap on right. But took it in & they said it was probably an O2 sensor, no big deal, wouldn’t hurt to drive it, etc. After sitting through most of this past year now most of the lights are on. At first I figured battery & took a nice long drive. That worked. But now back on & staying on. Just turned over 59,000 miles. Different dealer said sensors don’t go out that soon. On a fixed income & ready to dump it. Saw the post about the battery...will try that. My very first car was a 73 Bug. Loved it. Now it seems nobody knows what to do with VW’s. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

speed sensor - happened twice for me


----------



## kaajaa (Apr 13, 2021)

frankge said:


> speed sensor - happened twice for me


Many thanks! Now I have a starting point!


----------



## Shelly51 (Nov 9, 2021)

swerve2850 said:


> Just my unprofessional opinion, my 2014 had the same thing happen and it turned out to be linked to the rear left wheel speed sensor, the dealership claimed the wheel bearing was going bad causing the sensor to go into fits causing the electronics to get confused. once replaced everything was fine, it only had about 5,000 miles on it. If you can find someone with VCDS and check the codes.
> 
> Just my two cents, if its just the sensor it won't cost you much, bearing and sensor about $380 but like flipflp said if its under warranty then you have no worries.


I changed the wheel sensor but the lights did not go off. Will I have to take it in to have the computer reset? We have checked the bearing and it seems to be fine.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Shelly51 said:


> I changed the wheel sensor but the lights did not go off. Will I have to take it in to have the computer reset? We have checked the bearing and it seems to be fine.


The car will (typically) test the impacted systems a couple times before it will clear the codes. Given the breadth of sensors triggered, might take a minute for the vehicle to sort itself out.

Or, you could use a scanner to clear all the codes and start fresh. This isn't a bad idea in general but can be especially helpful if you are "chasing" issues. 🍻


----------



## Shelly51 (Nov 9, 2021)

mellofello9 said:


> The car will (typically) test the impacted systems a couple times before it will clear the codes. Given the breadth of sensors triggered, might take a minute for the vehicle to sort itself out.
> 
> Or, you could use a scanner to clear all the codes and start fresh. This isn't a bad idea in general but can be especially helpful if you are "chasing" issues. 🍻


Thank You


----------



## Cassbass (12 mo ago)

I


----------



## Cassbass (12 mo ago)

have had my 2010 CC for four years now and have had nothing but problems. Two days after bringing it home water was pouring out of it like a geyser. Replaced everything that could possibly cause the water leak. Now it has become a slow leak.. Have to put water in it every so often. My left rear window started rolling itself down to the point where it killed my battery and I had to get a new one. Found out it was the window module and I couldn't afford to replace the part so I just took it out. All the lights in the dash came on, and after reading others talk, I replaced all the speed sensors and it fixed the problem for a year, until the guy who replaced my tire said I had a bad tire pressure sensor and he put a regular valve stem in it. After leaving his shop and going on a 4-Hour drive they all came back on. Not sure what is causing it now.. TPS or ABS? Who knows.. That's been going on for a couple months but driving fine, until now one of my windows is causing the battery to die again. I think it's the driver window, but I'm not sure. These cars are junk and I don't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Vodude (9 mo ago)

Xaero said:


> I have a 2013 CC with 40k miles. Last night while driving home all of the dash warning lights came on (power steering/abs/engine/etc..) The car seems to be driving find and everything functions normally. I found a similar thread where they disconnected the battery and everything reset, but this did not work for me.
> 
> What could be causing this? And how much is this going to hurt my wallet? Should I got to VW or a private shop?


I have a 2015 Tiguan that had this exact same problem. I initially though that I had serious issue but as it turns out the fix was really easy and not expensive. If you are somewhat mechanical you can do it yourself as I did. Most, if not all VW's, have a tendency to this if they were made from 2009-2017. For some reason when a wheel speed sensor begins to fail or fails completely it causes the dash to light up like Christmas tree. The car will typically drive just fine but it tends to give people trust issues when driving with ALL those lights on. I would take it to the dealer and have them confirm this and it will usually run you around $300. The part is $35ish through FCP Euro and it really is a simple job so even a good indy shop can handle this one or you can watch a You Tube video that will walk you through it and save around $250. Hope this helps.


----------

